# Systmes > Windows > IIS > [IIS 6] Problme d'accs au serveur FTP

## Midou45

Bonjour,
 Je travail dans un rseau intranet, j'ai install un simple serveur FTP / IIS 6.0, j'ai voulu que l'accs au site FTP soit anonyme, le problme que j'ai rencontr lors du teste de site FTP c'est que l'accs est permis uniquement avec un utilitaire client-FTP, je peux pas accder au serveur via un navigateur web, ou a partir d'un explorer Windows, il me renvoi toujours un message d'erreur du genre dlais d'attente dpass, malgr l'avoir augment sa n'a pas chang grande chose. En plus, l'affichage des sessions connect au site FTP m'indique clairement que ce client est connect au serveur, alors que le message d'erreur est renvoy au client.    

 Configuration:
      Serveur:
                         Windows server 2008 R2 32bits
                         IIS 6.0
      Poste client:  
                         Windows XP

----------


## suchiwa

> Bonjour,
>  Je travail dans un rseau intranet, j'ai install un simple serveur FTP / IIS 6.0, j'ai voulu que l'accs au site FTP soit anonyme, le problme que j'ai rencontr lors du teste de site FTP c'est que l'accs est permis uniquement avec un utilitaire client-FTP, je peux pas accder au serveur via un navigateur web, ou a partir d'un explorer Windows, il me renvoi toujours un message d'erreur du genre dlais d'attente dpass, malgr l'avoir augment sa n'a pas chang grande chose. En plus, l'affichage des sessions connect au site FTP m'indique clairement que ce client est connect au serveur, alors que le message d'erreur est renvoy au client.    
> 
>  Configuration:
>       Serveur:
>                          Windows server 2008 R2 32bits
>                          IIS 6.0
>       Poste client:  
>                          Windows XP


Bonjour,

C'est normal, je ne crois pas que FTP sous IIS7 soit compatible avec la connexion ftp passive.

Tu as un mode  FTP, FTPS, SFTP et FTPES.

Installe un client FTP tel que FileZilla (ou autre), et reprend tes paramtres.
Personnellement, j'utilise que du FTPES, pour l'encryption des donnes, plus scurise.( configurer cot serveur)

Vincent

----------


## JQueen

> C'est normal, je ne crois pas que FTP sous IIS7 soit compatible avec la connexion ftp passive.


Je confirme cet avis. A mes connaissances, IIS 6 supporte seulement HTTP et HTTPS, alors que IIS 7 supporte n'importe quel type de protocoles. Donc, je pense que vous devez installer FTP de deux cts : client et serveur.

----------


## Midou45

> C'est normal, je ne crois pas que FTP sous IIS7 soit compatible avec la connexion ftp passive.


 Je suis sous IIS 6.0 et avec un client FileZilla j'ai l'accs au serveur FTP avec un port 21, le problme est qu'il n'est pas accessible sous IE ou tout autre navigateur.

----------


## suchiwa

> Je suis sous IIS 6.0 et avec un client FileZilla j'ai l'accs au serveur FTP avec un port 21, le problme est qu'il n'est pas accessible sous IE ou tout autre navigateur.


Bonjour,

Utilises tu le SSL avec ton serveur FTP ?

Vincent

----------


## Midou45

Non je l'utilise pas, j'ai cru que je problme est d au pare-feu de windows server 2008, je l'ai dsactiv mais sa n'a rien chang !! je comprend pas, pourtant j'ai l'accs via le navigateur au site FTP dans le serveur lui mme, ailleurs dans les autres stations du rseau y a rien.

----------


## suchiwa

> Je suis sous IIS 6.0 et avec un client FileZilla j'ai l'accs au serveur FTP avec un port 21, le problme est qu'il n'est pas accessible sous IE ou tout autre navigateur.


Bonjour, 

Quels sont les paramtre du client FTP ?
mode, authentification...

Vincent

----------


## Midou45

FTP port 21, accs anonyme, c'est tout pour le client.

----------


## suchiwa

> FTP port 21, accs anonyme, c'est tout pour le client.


Bonjour,

Ce n'est pas un client filezilla...
Installe filezilla, dsactive tes firewall, et ressaie.

Vincent

----------


## Midou45

Je l'ai fais sa ne donne toujours rien depuis un autre ordinateur de mme rseau que le serveur, par contre sur le serveur je peux accd au site FTP, encore j'ai reproduis la mme configuration du site FTP faite dans le serveur dans un autre pc qui tourne sous XP, sa marche nickel !! les PCs connect au rseau peuvent accd au site FTP sans aucun souci.

----------


## Midou45

Bonjour, 
 En fin de compte sa a march, il a fallu autoriser les connexions entrantes dans le profil priv du pare-feu et non le profil du domaine ou le profil public.  Maintenant je veux savoir qu'elle rgle dois je cre pour que sa marche avec un profil priv bloquant les connexions entrantes.  :;):

----------

